# تصميم وصلات اللحام



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

http://www.engineersedge.com/weld_design_menu.shtml
:019: 
تصميم وصلات اللحام
:065:

طريقة الاختبار 
http://www.aec.org.sy/ntd_sub1_a.htm
:06qw5: :hapy:

كشف العيوب الداخلية للمعادن باستخدام الموجات الفوق صوتية 

http://www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=3524


الطرق الغير اتلافية للكشف على المعادن واللحامات 

http://www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=4287

:065:
http://www.twi.co.uk/j32k/protected/...ksdefects.html


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

:019: مواقع هندسية متميزة 
http://www.khayma.com/madina/n1.htm


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

http://www.ndt-ed.org/GeneralResourc...tro_to_NDT.ppt


----------



## أهل الحديث (20 أغسطس 2006)

وافر الشكر للجهود الطيبه


----------



## motaz_95 (21 أغسطس 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
جزيت خيرا 
ونحن في انتظار المزيد
[/grade]​


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 أغسطس 2006)

اية الحلاوة دى مواضع هامة جدا ....وشكرا اخى مجدى


----------



## almohandis1985 (2 نوفمبر 2006)

مجهودات أكثر من رائعة والله


----------



## ريمون عدلي (7 يونيو 2007)

شكرا اخي المهندس علي الاشياء القيمه التي تفيد في المناهج الدراسيه


----------



## midoglgl (31 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخى العزيز على هذه الروابط القيمة


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)




----------

